
iMac Pro: Apple releases its most expensive computer - tooba
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/dec/14/imac-pro-apple-expensive-computer-creative-professionals
======
cgore
I wonder if they are going to release a Mac Pro too, or if this is it.

~~~
gehwartzen
Yup, was mentioned in the iMac pro presser:

>in addition to the new iMac Pro, Apple is working on a completely redesigned,
next-generation Mac Pro architected for pro customers who need the highest
performance, high-throughput system in a modular, upgradeable design, as well
as a new high-end pro display.

